# Gun show in Cuyahoga Falls this weekend?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought I had seen about show there at Emidio s this weekend, anybody have info on it or going?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

bad luck said:


> I thought I had seen about show there at Emidio s this weekend, anybody have info on it or going?


Dates	Dec 29 - Dec 30, 2012
Directions	Emidio & Sons Banquet Center
City/State	Cuyahoga Falls, OH
Hours	
Saturday 9:00am - 5:00pm
Sunday 9:00am - 3:00pm
Admission	
Adults: $4.00
Ladies: $2.00
Children under 12: Free

Emidio & Sons Banquet Center
48 East Bath Road
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 
Phone: (330) 928-8735


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good to know. Guess i know what i'm doing Saturday.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I went to this show back in March (I believe) and it was very disappointing. Not many tables and fewer buyer/sellers. 

Today was a totally different story! The place was packed! Lots of tables and lots of individuals selling their personal firearms.

The bad news, everyone was looking to get rich from the impending gun ban(s) and not a good deal to be found. AR's selling for $500 more than a few months back. 30 round magazines for AR"s and AK's must have been lined with gold. One guy walking around selling 30 rd P-Mags for $75.00 each.

It was a good show all around and I will go to the next one. Hopefully by then the panic buying and selling will have slowed down.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I was seeing new AR's for $2400!!! Prices were off the charts there, not much ammo either.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Needed a new mag and one guy had one for 42.00. I don't care if it was the last one in the country I'm not paying that. Left and went to the local gun shop I'm the falls and got same one for 29.00.


----------

